
The Real Spectre - wyndham
https://www.1843magazine.com/features/the-real-spectre
======
13of40
> In 2010, Nicola Gratteri and other anti-mafia prosecutors arrested and
> convicted the syndicate’s “boss of bosses”, 80-year-old Domenico Oppedisano,
> who was unknown to police before the start of their investigation and led an
> outwardly blameless life as a market gardener.

I think this was my favorite part of the article. How do you make it to 80
years old as not only an undetected mob boss but as an undetected super-mob-
boss? Smuggling tons of cocaine and whacking hundreds of people aren't exactly
easily anonymizable crimes.

------
bitwize
If there's ever a fifth Uncharted game, I think I know who the villains will
be.

